# CALLING ALL REGIONAL REPS



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

There is a post in the reps section on TTOC, please can you make your way there and let me know your thoughts

J
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you're not a Regional Rep but would like to know more about what the role entails please email us at [email protected]


----------

